# Airport Extreme + External Hard Drive Connectivity



## kennemar (Dec 5, 2007)

I have an Airport Extreme base station connected via USB to an external NTFS formatted drive. I connect to the Airport Extreme base station from a Mac Book pro but for some reason the Airport Disk Utility on the Mac Book does not recognize the Airport Extreme connected disk. If I connect the external drive directly to my Mac Book via USB it works fine. Network and Internet connectivity to the base station is fine. Any ideas on what is causing the Airport Extreme not to recognize the hard drive?

2 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo Mac Book running Mac OS X Version 10.4.11

Airport Extreme with 802.11n (Gigabit Ethernet) Version 7.2.1


----------

